# Apalachicola river



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took off to the apalachicola river during my springbreak to see how the flatheads were biting. We put launched in blountstown and fished down river. The water temp was 69 and we fished holes from 10-30ft deep. The bite was weird and almost unheard off. We caught ALL the fish, EVEN flatheads on cut bait. Yeah I know this completely goes against everything I know about flatheads, but we didn't get a bite all night on a live bream. You can definitely tell the flathead bite is 100% yet, but maybe it'll be here in time for the April tournament.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn nice mess of fish, I bet those will fry up good. Were you using cut up bream? was this night or day fishing?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh and nice cat lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff Jr. you are becoming the catman of Holmes County.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

we fished from 7pm to 10am.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Skiff Jr. you are becoming the catman of Holmes County.


haha thanks fishwalton, but i'm still learning learning the ropes.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice Flats! funny you say that about the cut bait the last trip I made Flathead fishing all my fish came from cut bait and not one bite on live bait huh must be this time of year.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------

